# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Vajze apo djale

## Qerim

Kam degjuar se ne Shqiperi kohet e fundit disa prinder kur marrin vesh se femija ne bark eshte vajze e abortojne.Mua kjo gje me duket e tmerrshme.Cfare mund te jete ne mendjen e ketyre njerezve? A mund keta njerez te kene semundje nervore?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Nuk e kam degjuar kete gje. S'besoj se jan te semure qe abortojne vajzat, por mbase kan nje mendime qe nuk i duhen vajzat por vetem djemte. Kjo gje eshte e tmerrshme si the, njerzit e tille me cuditin kur abortojne per kete arsye. Nejse s'mund te gjukoj njerzit qe abortojne se kan shume arsye pse bejn kete gje.

----------


## Leila

Vrasja e foshnjeve femra dhe mbajtja e meshkujve vetem do ngreje nivelin e krimit ne te ardhmen. Ne Azi po i vuajne keto pasoja qe rrjedhuan kur preferuan meshkujt (e akoma s'kane vene mend). Neper vende ku ka me shume femra, s'ka aq shume krim. Mendoni dhe per civilizimet e drejtuara nga femrat (matriarch) ne histori. Skllaveria dhe lufta linden prej civilizimeve te udhehequra nga meshkujt. Me gjithe problemet e tjera qe kane, edhe kete dashkan te marrin persiper Shqiptaret?

Po ti Qerim, na sill ndo nje artikull per kete ceshtje, qe ta dijme qe s'po flasim kot.

----------


## stalion

Mua me duket e habiteshme,por ne kete kohe cdo lloj gjerash jemi tu ndigjuar.

ne qofse eshte e vertet,
eshte shume gje e rend 
per ne shqipetaret.

----------


## Don Zhuan

hi.. Se di nga i ke mar kto informacione qerim po se besoj se jan te verteta, kto jan bullshit se nuk e besoj Kurre qe nje gje e till te jet e vertet.. dhe dicka tjeter ti mos shko me fjalet qe degjon kafetereve i nderuar nese ke fakte jepi nese ske me fal po ske pse i ben dhe publike ne forum,mos me keqkupto por kur shof dicka te till behem nervoz, Bye!

----------


## Qerim

O kalamaja sa shekuj keni qe s`keni qene ne Shqiperi.Doni edhe fakte...
Ky fenomen eshte ne nje stad shume te zhvilluar tashme ne Shqiperi.
Para ca kohesh lexova nje artikull tek shekulli ku denoncohej ky fenomen, dhe klinikat private ,vendet ku materializohej.Por tani se fundi mora vesh qe behet edhe ne klinikat shteterore apo sic i themi ne ne maternitet.Por fakti qe me luajti mendsh dhe me ka bere te me ngulet si ide ne koke, eshte se edhe nje i njohuri im ,nje intelektual i mirefillte qe ka nje funksion te rendesishem ne nje bashki, kishte abortuar gocen ,pasi e kishte nje goce dhe priste qe femija i dyte te ishte djale.

----------


## Don Zhuan

o qerimo take it easy me femijet ti se nuk na njeh mos na dil ne konklusione, dhe sa per ate mikun tend ngelet do te thot qe kto gjera u bekan ne shoqerin tende te te rroj ta ngeca dopio 6 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

Shkon rrotull ke varferia, djemt e kane me te lehte te gjejne pune dhe te ndihmojne familjen sesa vajzat. Te ish Shqiperia kaq e pasur sa shtet e tjera te Europes dhe SHBA-se nuk do bisedonim mbi kete ceshtje.

Vargjet e Migjenit e shpjegojne me mire. 

Kafshatë që s'kapërdihet asht, or vlla, mjerimi,
kafshatë që të mbetë në fyt edhe të zë trishtimi
kur shef ftyra të zbeta edhe sy tjeshilta
që t'shikojnë si hije dhe shtrijnë duert e mpita
edhe ashtu të shtrime mbrapa teje mbesin
të tan jetën e vet derisa të vdesin.

Mjerimi pjek fëmin para se të burrnohet,
don ta msojë t'i iki grushtit q'i kërcnohet, 
atij grusht që n'gjumë e shtërngon për fytit 
kur fillojnë kllapitë e etheve prej unit 
dhe fetyrën e fëmis e mblon hij' e vdekjes, 
një stoli e kobshme në vend të buzqeshjes. 
Nji fryt kur s'piqet dihet se ku shkon 
qashtu edhe fëmia n'bark t'dheut mbaron. 

Mjerimi asht një njollë e pashlyeme
n'ballë të njerzimit që kalon nëpër shekuj.

----------


## R2T

Pse ju shqetesojne kaq shume zgjedhjet e te tjereve. Shifni hallet tuaja dhe lerini njerzit te qete ne zgjedhjet e tyre. Femija eshte vetem nje zgjatim i yti, dhe nese nuk te pelqen, eshte e drejta jote ta heqesh qafe. Boll u hoqet si engjej, me detyre per te ndrequr boten, mbaroni njehere problemet brenda deres suaj pastaj meruni me ato qe nuk ju perkasin ju.

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Un per vete ktu e digjova per her te pare kte pun qe abortohen foshnjet femra ne shqipri....un as nuk e di qe beheshin fare abortime ne shqipri..po nejse sme hyn ne pun.
R2T- lal e the mir, ke te drejte, edhe sikur te bejn nga kto pun, e kan vet n'dor, i heqin, si heqin punet e tyre jan  :i qetë:

----------


## elisabet

Ate artikullin qe thane me lart e kam lexuar edhe une.Te them te drejten u habita.
Tani, te gjithe burrat shqiptare vdesin per nje cike çun, por te arrish deri aty, eshte injorance.Thashe me vete : U beme dhe ne si Kina.
Sido qe te jete, femra nuk duhet te lejoje qe te ndodhin gjera te tilla, pasi une nuk shoh ndonje ndryshim midis vajzes dhe djalit, pervec se vajzat jane me te dashura, ndihmojne me shume prinderit si ne shtepi dhe kur jane tek burri (varet nga burri sigurisht).

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

> Kam degjuar se ne Shqiperi kohet e fundit disa prinder kur marrin vesh se femija ne bark eshte vajze e abortojne.Mua kjo gje me duket e tmerrshme.Cfare mund te jete ne mendjen e ketyre njerezve? A mund keta njerez te kene semundje nervore?


Perderisa ky lajm eshte publikuar nga gojedhenat e perditshme,ketu ne virtualitet
mendoj qe eshte marrezia me e madhe te diferencosh qe ne krijimin e femijes tend gjinine e tij-saj.

Krim ben dhe ajo grua qe aborton krijesen e saj!!!JO ABORTIT, perderisa femija eshte e burrit tend!
Jo deshires se burrit qe thote Aborto Vajzen!!!Ai burre s`eshte burre por kafshe!!!
Nje burre qe ben dallime gjinie ne krijesat e tij, duhet vrare me buke ne goje!!!!

Mjafton qe femija te linde shendosh e mire, -sepse si vajze apo si djale njesoj jane per prinderit normale.
Me vjen cudi vetem fakti i te menduarit te kesisoj prinderish,
Perse medoemos duhet te jete djale krijesa e tyre?!!!!

----------


## shkodrane82

E kot nuk thone kush ka vajza boten ka...Po disa jane shume te cekte 
ta kuptojne...mjere ata per vete mjere.

----------


## Ermelita

Une habitem me disa qe kete hidhesire e paskan kuptuar vetem tani.Do te thosha qe kjo eshte rrjedhim nga koha e lashte,te cilen e permend edhe Kurani duke i denuar ata mekatare qe foshnjat femra i varrosnin te gjalla.
Sidoqofte,ia leme Zotit ti gjykoje edhepse ky krim eshte aq i shpifur vetem ta mendosh e lere me ta aplikosh...
Une per vete me shume do te deshiroja te kisha nje foshnje vajze,i dua teper..

----------


## mbreta

Athua nuk e dine bota mashkullore se ata jane çelesi se a do te lind gruaja djale apo vajze?! Aq shume te ceket jane meshkujt? Ata duhet ditur nje gje se "QYSH ESHTE FARA, MBIN ARA".
Le te vedijesohen njeher e pergjithmone meshkujt, e sidomos keta shqipetaret e gjore.

----------


## koder kiss

kjo teme eshte me te vertete nje teme qe ka prekur shoqerine shqiptare
 une di nje kenge te petrit lulos qe thote;


         te na rroje cupa e pare  tjeter  here me djale,,,,,,,,,

POR KA RASTE  KUR  EDHE HERET E TJERA  VAZHDOJNE  ME CUPA   1,2,3, PO TAni 
edhe keshtu nuk ban   keto jane rastet  qe keni  degjuar  ne shqiperi  
o qerim  lakna
po te  kishe  nja tre vajza ti  per te pasur nje djale  anuk   do te beje gjithcka  per te pasur 1 djale

dhe mos  vlereso njerezit  nezgjedhjet  e tyre  kur te dyja palet jane dakort  a  kur kjo  eshte e imponuar nga mashkulli jam dakort me ty
UNE DI SE NE 94 NE SHQIPERI KA ARDHUR  NJE PLAN   ( NGA  JASHTE)  QE QUHEJ

PLANIFIKIMI  FAMILJARE  DHE JEMI  TRAJNUAR NGA EKSPERTE TE HUAJ
 PRA KJO KA ARDHUR NGA EVROPA  DHE BOTA QE E DINI JU SHUME TE MIRE

MOS  LEDONI  NENAT  SYRIN E PAGJUME"

----------


## Leila

Nje djale e dua sa per te lare gojen, sa per te vazhduar mbiemrin e familjes (te pakten nga mua) me qe e kemi dhe te bukur, ose... sa per te mos me thene njerezia "shterpe"  :uahaha:   Pastaj gjithe 5 te tjeret o vajza o s'ka. Me shume s'ia kam ngene kalamajve se me shteron dhe dashuria per ta pastaj.

----------


## FLORIRI

Lejla, nuk quhen shterpe grate qe nuk lindin djem por ato qe nuk lindin femije fare,qe jane sterile.

Besoj qe do jete afer koha ne te cilin ciftet e martuara te kene mundesine qe te planifikojne gjinine e femijes.Asgje nuk eshte jashte hartes gjenetike..

Ne realitet femija ne syte e prinderit eshte i vleresuar i dashur i shtrenjte cfare do qe te jete mashkull ose femer.Ashtu sic eshte e shtrenjte femija i pare femer qe lind ashtu eshte e dashur dhe e shtrenjte dhe e treta e katerta e me rradhe.Por problemi...eshte se prinderit tane dhe shume cifte te reja tani mendojne qe djali perfaqeson familjen,eshte nje krah ndihme,dhe trashegimtar i denje.Eshte e vertete por kjo nuk do te thote qe vajza nuk mund ta perfaqesoje me dinjitet nenen dhe babain.Madje mund te thuhet pa medyshje qe vajzat jane me te dhena mbas prinderve.Djemt martohen,vjehrrat vs nuset konflikt me i vjeter se Izrael-Palestine.Sot shumica e te martuarve jane te mendimit qe te mos jetojne ne nje shtepi me nenen dhe babain dmth nese plak e plake e shkrete detyrohen ti perballojne vetem ditet e trishta te pleqerise dhe jo ne gjirin e familjes djalit,atehere te rrofte trashegimtari,"shpetimtari" mashkull.Vajza u martua iku,prinderit mbeten vetem.Dhe i sigurte qe ne te tilla raste prinderit i viziton me shpesh vajza se djali.

Kam njohur femra me dinjitet punetore te martuara qe e nderonin dhe ndihmonin familjen e tyre dhe kam menduar shpesh qe nese kur te behem prind te kisha vajza te tilla do isha krenar,do e konsideroja veten me fat.

Hapesi i temes e ka egzagjeruar.Nuk i prishet kujt qejfi se i lindi vajze.Kush blasfemon ndaj femres ne pergjithesi per gjera te paqena nuk respekton nenen e tij.

----------


## Leila

Eh, s'e paske kapur fare shakane e "shterpes." E thashe me kuptimin se djemte quhen, kurse vajzat jo... te pakten ne syte e ca njerez te pafytyre. O te beni te perseritesh, o s'ka  :djall me brire:

----------


## FLORIRI

Nuk i paskam pare thonjezat  :ngerdheshje: 

Ke kapur nje argument qe verteton qarte qe ne disa drejtime nuk ecim por calojme.Sinqerisht eshte problem..

----------

